# Candy Girl



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

By now ,I'm sure alot of you know that I won this bike here on Layitlow  I would like to thank Chad (Funkytownroller) for having the raffle. When I first got the bike , a club Member wanted to trade me a nice looking frame and some custom lazer cut parts already platted chrome :0 , but my daughter Nichole told me that she wanted to keep the bike  . So here we go again with another project :biggrin: , we have decided to call the bike ,*"Candy Girl"* , it is a girl's frame and it would be for my daughter , so what better name  . We have already took it to two shows , it placed both times :cheesy: she is also thinking about joining , *"Rollerz Only"* :0 . We are going to do some changes on the bike  , like some engraving,gold platting,custom parts and a cool looking display for it :biggrin: . Anyways check out the bike updates coming soon   :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Bike arriving from Texas to my house via UPS


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

1st time taking the bike that I won on the raffle to a show  
My daughter Nichole taking 2nd place in Radical  
"Candy Girl" -2nd place in Radical - Viejitos Bike Club Bike Show - 10-19-08


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Nichole and I at the Viejitos Bike Club Bike Show :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Candy Girl" - 3rd Place Full Custom - TRAFFIC CC Car Show - 1-09-08


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Nichole and I at TRAFFIC CC Car Show :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

My wife Jackie,Nichole,Little Sergio and I at TRAFFIC CC Car Show


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Rollerz Only


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Nichole's Rollerz Only, Members Only Club Shirt , "In Loving Memory Of Her Big Brother", Bird


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

nice THATS WAT I CALL A FAMILY TRADITION!
LOWRIDER 4 LIFE!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 16 2008, 03:08 PM~12172593
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 16 2008, 03:12 PM~12172610
> *nice THATS WAT I CALL A FAMILY TRADITION!
> LOWRIDER 4 LIFE!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

congratulations homie,keep the lowrider style firme


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Nov 16 2008, 03:32 PM~12172710
> *congratulations homie,keep the lowrider style  firme
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I just got back from TACO's and we lowered the bike,to give it that "Lolo" look


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I was going to put my set of gold platted gold rims on it 









but the rims on it now look better , they match the color of the frame


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Before  








After :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Get a gold plated adjustable crown it will look sick


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

lookin good brotha


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

Congrats And Sick Bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 16 2008, 03:38 PM~12172743
> *I just got back from TACO's and we lowered  the bike,to give it that "Lolo" look
> 
> 
> ...


iam glad you flipped the fender and lowered looks ALOT better


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: Lookin' good Sergio :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Looks good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

nice, cant wait to see what you come up with.....


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 16 2008, 08:16 PM~12174999
> *iam glad you flipped the fender and lowered looks ALOT better
> *


x2 changes the whole thing


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 16 2008, 04:51 PM~12173171
> *lookin good brotha
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Nov 16 2008, 06:32 PM~12173911
> *Congrats And Sick Bikes :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 16 2008, 08:16 PM~12174999
> *iam glad you flipped the fender and lowered looks ALOT better
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 17 2008, 12:46 AM~12177797
> *nice, cant wait to see what you come up with.....
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 17 2008, 10:28 AM~12179672
> *x2 changes the whole thing
> *


 :yes:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

lookin good  its gonna be nice once the pedal car and everything is finished, you can go to shows in family, thats what its all about FAMILY


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 18 2008, 10:47 AM~12190583
> *lookin good    its gonna be nice once the pedal car and everything is finished, you can go to shows in family, thats what its all about FAMILY
> *


got to start them young  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yup :biggrin: its gonna look all good  good luck with the projects


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 18 2008, 10:57 AM~12190667
> *yup  :biggrin:  its gonna look all good    good luck with the projects
> *


Thanks


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE BIKE HOMIE


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 16 2008, 03:08 PM~12172585
> *"Candy Girl" - 3rd Place Full Custom - TRAFFIC CC Car Show - 1-09-08
> 
> 
> ...


3rd place iv seen that bike in person , idk about 3rd place it a fucking bad ass bike.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Can't wait to do some parts for it :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 18 2008, 05:59 PM~12194782
> *Can't wait to do some parts for it :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i wish i wasn't lazy so i could work on my girls frame


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

HAY BRO IT TAKES TIME THIS IS MY GRANDDAUGHTERS BIKE


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Nov 23 2008, 07:46 PM~12238244
> *HAY BRO IT TAKES TIME THIS IS MY GRANDDAUGHTERS BIKE
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

NICE START cant waite to see it progress, that is a nice bike ive seen it in person once


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 24 2008, 12:45 AM~12240383
> *NICE START cant waite to see it progress, that is a nice bike ive seen it in person once
> *


what bike?!?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE , BIKES LOOK GOOD


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

GOOD LUCK ON THE BUILD UP SERGIO SAW THIS BIKE AND ITS NICE :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO SEE MORE


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 25 2008, 09:19 AM~12252713
> *GOOD LUCK ON THE BUILD UP SERGIO SAW THIS BIKE AND ITS NICE  :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO SEE MORE
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LIKE THE NAME TOO :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i like the chrome plated bearings


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 25 2008, 08:55 PM~12259406
> *LIKE THE NAME TOO  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Just Added To The Toy Drive !!!!! Many.Many Trophies To Be Giving Out !!! Lots Of Awards For Bikes :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:   :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I Would Like To Wish My Daughter , Nichole A Happy 15th Birthday Today    , I'm gona give her some new bike parts for her birthday for "Candy Girl"   and some new iphone  :thumbsdown:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 11 2008, 08:31 PM~12399862
> *I Would Like To Wish My Daughter , Nichole A Happy 15th Birthday Today          , I'm gona give her some new bike parts for her birthday for "Candy Girl"      and some new iphone    :thumbsdown:
> *


Happy Bday :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Candy Girl" 1st Place - Old Memories East Side Car Club Car Show - 12-14-08


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 14 2008, 08:40 PM~12429723
> *"Candy Girl" 1st Place - Old Memories East Side Car Club Car Show - 12-14-08
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

nice trophee homie


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 14 2008, 07:40 PM~12429723
> *"Candy Girl" 1st Place - Old Memories East Side Car Club Car Show - 12-14-08
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD SERG !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 15 2008, 11:02 AM~12434410
> *LOOKING GOOD SERG !
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

sup brother gimme a call tomorrow ok we need to set up a day this weekend so you can come over and we can go over some designs i got in mind for you also you can help me come up with some new shit for chuys 16 inch semi full custom bike we gonna do this year all ogtaco parts man people are gonna shit themselves when they see what we got up our sleeves lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 16 2008, 03:38 PM~12172743
> *I just got back from TACO's and we lowered  the bike,to give it that "Lolo" look
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SPRING IN FRONT LOOKS HORRIBLE, GET AN EXTENDED CROWN, HANDLE BARS LOOK WAY BETTER, AND GLAD YOU PUT THAT FENDER BACK WHERE IT BELONGED


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

we just lowered it real quick with what was on the bike but we bout to get nasty with it on this bike with the new parts


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 15 2008, 11:38 PM~12442258
> *we just lowered it real quick with what was on the bike but we bout to get nasty with it on this bike with the new parts
> *


RIGHT ON BURRITO


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 15 2008, 11:29 PM~12442186
> *THAT SPRING IN FRONT LOOKS HORRIBLE, GET AN EXTENDED CROWN, HANDLE BARS LOOK WAY BETTER, AND GLAD YOU PUT THAT FENDER BACK WHERE IT BELONGED
> *


That was Taco's 10 min. work :biggrin: I told Taco , "WTF it looks like its got a hard on !!!! the bike is for my daughter foo" :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 15 2008, 10:59 PM~12441893
> *sup brother gimme a call tomorrow ok we need to set up a day this weekend so you can come over and we can go over some designs i got in mind for you also you can help me come up with some new shit for chuys 16 inch semi full custom bike we gonna do this year all ogtaco parts man people are gonna shit themselves when they see what we got up our sleeves lol
> *


 :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Taco most of been at the library, he got on Layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 16 2008, 07:25 AM~12443681
> *That was Taco's 10 min. work  :biggrin: I told Taco , "WTF it looks like its got a hard on !!!! the bike is for my daughter foo"  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 16 2008, 08:25 AM~12443681
> *That was Taco's 10 min. work  :biggrin: I told Taco , "WTF it looks like its got a hard on !!!! the bike is for my daughter foo"  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT BIKE SERGIO


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 17 2008, 02:27 PM~12456790
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT BIKE SERGIO
> *


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I might take "Candy Girl" to one more show , last one of the year , then it's updates time  , she is 3 for 3 at shows now that she is in So Cal :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Candy Girl" 3rd Place - C.E.O.'S Car Crew & High Image Car Club Car Show 12-20-08


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

congrats bro


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 20 2008, 09:04 PM~12486038
> *congrats bro
> *


Thanx  :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

welp , now with the year almost over , *"Candy Girl"* is going to take a little rest from shows , she went to four shows out here in So Cali , she was 4 for 4 :biggrin: at the shows .now its time for her to her new look  new parts,display,engraving , new look for 2009 :0 :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 22 2008, 07:59 PM~12503389
> *welp , now with the year almost over , "Candy Girl" is going to take a little rest from shows , she went to four shows out here in So Cali , she was 4 for 4  :biggrin: at the shows .now its time for her to her new look    new parts,display,engraving , new look for 2009  :0  :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 16 2008, 03:08 PM~12172585
> *"Candy Girl" - 3rd Place Full Custom - TRAFFIC CC Car Show - 1-09-08
> 
> 
> ...



your daughter is cute and i like the bike fo sho very clean


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Dec 22 2008, 09:52 PM~12504052
> *your daughter is cute and i like the bike fo sho very clean
> *


 respect cabron!! :twak:


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 22 2008, 10:00 PM~12504168
> *respect cabron!! :twak:
> *


huh ?

i am


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Dec 22 2008, 09:52 PM~12504052
> *your daughter is cute and i like the bike fo sho very clean
> *


back up sucka :biggrin: she just turned 15 , and she *CAN'T DATE !!!!!!* , not till she is 16 , and I run a background check and finger print and credit report :biggrin:  oh yeah , I must see you'r last two check stubs :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 23 2008, 11:22 PM~12508462
> *back up sucka :biggrin:  she just turned 15 , and she CAN'T DATE !!!!!! , not till she is 16 , and I run a background check and finger print and credit report  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 23 2008, 01:22 PM~12508462
> *back up sucka :biggrin:  she just turned 15 , and she CAN'T DATE !!!!!! , not till she is 16 , and I run a background check and finger print and credit report  :biggrin:   oh yeah , I must see you'r last two check stubs  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i knew this was gonna come


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 23 2008, 01:58 PM~12508761
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i knew this was gonna come
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 23 2008, 02:01 PM~12508787
> *:yes:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 23 2008, 02:02 PM~12508790
> *:thumbsup:
> *


she is my baby :nono:


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 23 2008, 01:22 PM~12508462
> *back up sucka :biggrin:  she just turned 15 , and she CAN'T DATE !!!!!! , not till she is 16 , and I run a background check and finger print and credit report  :biggrin:   oh yeah , I must see you'r last two check stubs  :biggrin:
> *



hahaha thats cool im only 16 and im clean bro no trouble i dont think lol but good lookin out thats how id be too


----------



## _BANDIT_ (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 16 2008, 03:38 PM~12172743
> *I just got back from TACO's and we lowered  the bike,to give it that "Lolo" look
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*To My Son Bird In His First Christmas In Heaven, From Dad, Mom, Steven, Nicholas, Nichole, Jamie and Your Son Little Sergio , We LOVE You And MISS You Very,Very Much !!!!!!! You Will ALWAYS Be In Our Hearts Ask God To Keep Us Strong And Safe. Till I See You Again , I Love You So Much Son *


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 25 2008, 02:33 PM~12525197
> *To My Son Bird In His First Christmas In Heaven, From Dad, Mom, Steven, Nicholas, Nichole, Jamie and Your Son Little Sergio , We LOVE You And MISS You Very,Very Much !!!!!!!  You Will ALWAYS Be In Our Hearts Ask God To Keep Us Strong And Safe. Till I See You Again , I Love You So Much Son
> *


 :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Dec 23 2008, 07:59 PM~12511716
> *hahaha thats cool im only 16 and im clean bro no trouble i dont think lol but good lookin out thats how id be too
> *


good , now fill this credit app. and PM back to me :biggrin:


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Candy Girl's display , for now........ for 2009 it well be on a turn table done up by Henrys Customs  :0 :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 27 2008, 03:02 PM~12538120
> *Candy Girl's display , for now........  for 2009 it well be on a turn table  done up by Henrys Customs    :0  :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get that bike stand at ?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 27 2008, 04:06 PM~12538158
> *where did you get that bike stand at ?
> *


from Taco :biggrin: but you can get them online


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 27 2008, 03:08 PM~12538171
> *from Taco  :biggrin:  but you can get them online
> *


  thanks


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 27 2008, 04:06 PM~12538158
> *where did you get that bike stand at ?
> *


http://www.lovelylowrider.com/


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 27 2008, 05:10 PM~12538189
> *http://www.lovelylowrider.com/
> *


Nice looking bike :biggrin: . I didn't see the stand on that site though, what are they called?


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 27 2008, 08:56 AM~12536124
> *good , now fill this credit app. and PM back to me  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


haha :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 16 2008, 03:38 PM~12172743
> *I just got back from TACO's and we lowered  the bike,to give it that "Lolo" look
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !
I'M WAITING FOR MY 68 FAIR LADY SHIWINN TO COME BACK FROM TONY O. !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 28 2008, 02:19 PM~12544607
> *NICE !
> I'M WAITING FOR MY 68 FAIR LADY SHIWINN TO COME BACK FROM TONY O. !
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

welp , now that I have a Lowrider , I told my daughter that I'm gona still work on her bike for 2009 but not so fast now , she said ,"thats cool , I think I like the Regal *BETTER*" , you know women, always thinking better stuff  , looks like the Regal is gona be hers :angry:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :angel:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 1 2009, 07:35 PM~12579597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautifull homie

:angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Feb 10 2009, 11:06 PM~12969616
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :angel:
> *


Sup Joe


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 16 2008, 03:38 PM~12172743
> *I just got back from TACO's and we lowered  the bike,to give it that "Lolo" look
> 
> 
> ...


 ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 17 2008, 12:46 AM~12177797
> *nice, cant wait to see what you come up with.....
> *


that kinda of looks like your doughters old bike


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 12 2009, 04:06 PM~12985784
> *that kinda of looks like your doughters old bike
> *


kinda????????????????????????? it is :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 12 2009, 06:02 PM~12986656
> *kinda?????????????????????????  it is  :0
> *


  now it's in So Cal


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Candy Girl" 2nd Place Radical - Consafos Califas & United Styles Car Show - 4-5-09


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

my daughter Nichole and I , have order parts for Candy Girl :0 , should be getting them by June  Thanx to TNT :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> *R.I.P. BIRD !*


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 9 2009, 01:37 PM~13529607
> *my daughter Nichole and I , have order parts for Candy Girl  :0  ,  should be getting them by June    Thanx to TNT  :cheesy:
> *


  nice hearing that homie


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Candy Girl" - 2nd Place - Riverside Nationals 2009


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

cant wait for this weekend !!! picking up parts from TonyO (TNT) replacing all the parts on Candy Girl  :biggrin: once I get them , they should be of to Salas for engraving :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

two more days for all new parts hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 4 2009, 12:55 PM~14094904
> *two more days for all new parts    hno:  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


OHHH THA AGONY..... :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD SERGIO.....


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Jun 4 2009, 01:07 PM~14094996
> *OHHH THA AGONY..... :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD SERGIO.....
> *


:wave:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Good job on all bikes :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jun 4 2009, 09:01 PM~14099563
> *Good job on all bikes :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx :h5:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I did get new parts from TNT for Candy Girl , I will post pic's later , just got home from work , very tired :angry:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I got the parts for *"Candy Girl"* :0 I like to Thank *Tony* (TNT) and ...... our new *Rollerz Only Member , Johnny* (Krazy Kutting) :0   for their hard work on these parts :thumbsup: , still wating on a few more parts , , then they are off to *Salas* for engraving  and to *Speedy* for platting  while they are busy doing their thing .......... *Henry* well be busy making the display :0  :biggrin:  thinking about maybe .......... adding a mural to the bike  , my daughter cant wait for all the parts to get done  

*Handle Bars* 









*Steering Wheel*









*Forks*









*Fender Brace*









*Pedals*


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 9 2009, 01:09 PM~14140135
> *I did get new parts from TNT for Candy Girl , I will post pic's later , just got home from work , very tired  :angry:
> *


It looks like is time to bring out emperadora azteca a girls frame painted at marios auto works


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 13 2009, 07:47 PM~14182523
> *It looks like is time to bring out emperadora azteca a girls frame painted at marios auto works
> *


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looking good Sergio  can't wait to see this all engraved and plated, gonna look sweet


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

looking sweet homie. ill be keeping my eyes out for this one. big props to salas and speedys.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 14 2009, 10:03 AM~14185761
> *looking good Sergio    can't wait to see this all engraved and plated, gonna look sweet
> *


Thanx


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

got the chain 24k gold platted last week , gona start getting small parts gold platted now , so that when I get the new parts back from engraving , the small parts are done


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*"Candy Girl" 2nd Place Full WEGO Show San Bernardino 2009*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

my daughter Nichole and I gona team up together to build bikes


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

NICE PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jul 27 2009, 08:50 PM~14599568
> *NICE PARTS :biggrin:
> *


wait till they get engraved and platted


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Pedals for Candy Girl :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

PARTS LOOK GOOD ON CANDY GIRL THIS BIKE IS GOING TO BE SICK :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 30 2009, 10:38 AM~14626997
> *PARTS LOOK GOOD ON CANDY GIRL THIS BIKE IS GOING TO  BE SICK  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 30 2009, 11:42 AM~14627669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Paule :wave:


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

SAW THA BIKES AT ROYAL FANTASIES BUT YOU WERE NO WHERE IN SIGHT....LOL




























OHH YEA N THANX FOR THA LOLLIPOP.......JK


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 4 2009, 01:27 PM~14672759
> *SAW THA BIKES AT ROYAL FANTASIES BUT YOU WERE NO WHERE IN SIGHT....LOL
> 
> 
> ...


I setup ,then i had to go to work :angry: :angry: the lollipop , they from last year :biggrin: you should see how many the little kids take :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 5 2009, 07:10 PM~14687753
> *I setup ,then i had to go to work  :angry:  :angry: the lollipop , they from last year  :biggrin: you should see how many the little kids take  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 14 2009, 07:33 PM~14188772
> *got the chain 24k gold platted last week , gona start getting small parts gold platted now , so that when I get the new parts back from engraving , the small parts are done
> 
> 
> ...



congratulations nice bike see you guys in vegas...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 16 2008, 04:09 PM~12172595
> *My wife Jackie,Nichole,Little Sergio and I at TRAFFIC CC Car Show
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful picture....


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 6 2009, 08:17 AM~14692111
> *beautiful picture....
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 27 2009, 06:57 PM~14598415
> *"Candy Girl" 2nd Place Full WEGO Show San Bernardino 2009
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRADS SERG !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*"Candy Girll" 2nd Place Full Custom Bikes - Reflections CC Car Show - 8-29-09*


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 7 2009, 03:32 PM~15005666
> *"Candy Girll" 2nd Place Full Custom Bikes - Reflections CC Car Show - 8-29-09
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 7 2009, 03:57 PM~15005836
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 4 2009, 02:27 PM~14672759
> *SAW THA BIKES AT ROYAL FANTASIES BUT YOU WERE NO WHERE IN SIGHT....LOL
> 
> 
> ...


HOW COME I WASNT INFORMED OF THIS :angry:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 8 2009, 12:19 PM~15015142
> *HOW COME I WASNT INFORMED OF THIS  :angry:
> *


 :dunno: , my Regal took 1st at that show :biggrin: still trying to come up with a name for it , I was gona name it, "Sex Shooter" but my wife did not like it :angry: so maybe ....... "Neck Breaker" or "Azul"


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 8 2009, 06:59 PM~15018726
> *:dunno:  , my Regal took 1st at that show  :biggrin:  still trying to come up with a name for it , I was gona name it, "Sex Shooter"  but my wife did not like it  :angry: so maybe .......  "Neck Breaker"  or "Azul"
> *


HAHAHAH YEAH I DONT THINK SHE WOULD OF LIKED IT LOL, MY GIRL WAS ALL TRIPPING WHEN I WAS LIKE YEAH IMA PUT ALL THESE FINE ASS LADIES ON MY BIKE AND SHE LOOKED AT ME LIKE :angry: AND I WAS LIKE :biggrin: 

YOURE REGAL IS CLEAN!!!! I GOT MYSELF ONE TOO A 85 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 9 2009, 12:12 AM~15023483
> *HAHAHAH YEAH I DONT THINK SHE WOULD OF LIKED IT LOL, MY GIRL WAS ALL TRIPPING WHEN I WAS LIKE YEAH IMA PUT ALL THESE FINE ASS LADIES ON MY BIKE AND SHE LOOKED AT ME LIKE  :angry: AND I WAS LIKE  :biggrin:
> 
> YOURE REGAL IS CLEAN!!!! I GOT MYSELF ONE TOO A 85  :cheesy:
> *


ohhhhhhhh snaps !!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 9 2009, 12:18 AM~15023520
> *  LOOKING GOOD
> *


:wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*"Candy Girl" 3rd Place Full Custom - Old Memories So LA Bike And Pedal Car Show"*


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 25 2009, 04:16 PM~15461457
> *"Candy Girl" 3rd Place Full Custom - Old Memories So LA Bike And Pedal Car Show"
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 25 2009, 06:42 PM~15463132
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :0  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*"Candy Girl" - 2nd Place Full Custom - Old Memories LA Bike Show - 3-13-10*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 14 2010, 01:20 PM~16887508
> *"Candy Girl" - 2nd Place Full Custom - Old Memories LA Bike Show - 3-13-10
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS ON THE WIN


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

congrats


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Rollerz Only Riverside,CA well be at one of them this year*   








[/QUOTE]


----------



## HOMER PIMPS0N (Mar 21, 2010)

:0


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

·٠•●♥ Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ ♥●•٠·˙l ̲̅ə̲̅٨̲̅٥̲̅٦̲̅] the bike..
congrats on the trophy, lookin good!!!˙·٠•●♥ Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ ♥●•٠·˙


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

what happen with the new parts sergio ???


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Dec 8 2010, 10:42 PM~19279768
> *what happen with the new parts sergio ???
> *


they still in the garage  , need to get them engraved and platted , having the car ( trying to get a second car) and 3 bikes and a pedal car , is hard to start and finish a project  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

nice bike congratulations on the win


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

FIRME BIKE


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 9 2010, 06:52 AM~19281663
> *they still in the garage   , need to get them engraved and platted , having the car ( trying to get a second car) and 3 bikes and a pedal car , is hard to start and finish a project    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OHHHH OK... :biggrin:


----------

